# Deroplatys lobata



## Morpheus uk (Mar 15, 2009)

Heres another photo of one of the females and some good shots finally of my only male.

My small and wonky pre sub female moulted a little while ago, shes perfectly formed now  

Female first







And now the male, i really want to get some more males to be on the safe side











Really couldnt decide which photos to pick so i uploaded all of them ^^


----------



## ismart (Mar 15, 2009)

Very nice pics! This species is on my most wanted list!


----------



## revmdn (Mar 15, 2009)

Way nice.


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 16, 2009)

morph morph i'm getting these!

nice pics as usual


----------



## bassist (Mar 16, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


>


He looks like he's crosseyed I lol'd


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 26, 2009)

Good on ya idolomantis :lol: 

And thanks everyone  

Heres the latest pics of my sub female and the development of my sub adult male, he should be moulting any time soon now  

First the sub adult female, she was a bit of a mong at rpe sub adult, her arms were mis shapen, but now thats shes moulted to sub she is a nicely coloured perfect individual!

Shes my darkest coloured one B) 











Now the males development, you can see the actual wings squashed up into the wing buds, he also had recently ate a fat a$$ cricket prior to this photo :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 26, 2009)

good shots!


----------



## Pelle (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice and sharp  The dark color is beautiful


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 26, 2009)

She is absolutely beautiful, Morpheus! I really admire the looks of these.  Nice shots of him with his plump little wing buds too....  Thanks for letting us see!


----------

